# Colorado beginning beekeeping classes



## MOJ "The Bee Whisperer" (Aug 25, 2008)

Class will be Sunday april 5 from 9am to 1pm. all aspects of beginning beekeeping will be covered. you will be confident enough to start a hive immediately. call Gregg to reserve your spot today 720-934-6176. working for "A BEE FRIENDLY COMNPANY":applause:

We can also set u up with hives and bees.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

It may help to post where the classes will be held.


----------



## MOJ "The Bee Whisperer" (Aug 25, 2008)

*colorado classes*

must call to see locations

it depends on how many calls we get.

under 20 one locations

over 20 have to rent the class room

call Greag for prices, times, and locations


----------

